# What colour alloys?



## Jabus1990 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey everyone I am getting my alloys refurbed with a colour change I am thinkings satin black any suggestions?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

IMO and its just my opinion, black wheels ESP on a black car tend to end up looking like black holes!! 

If you must go black get them gloss black with extra glossy lacquer, but if I was you I'd either go for a hyper silver or a shadow silver chrome, the hyper silver is your standard glossy silver (very nice and classy not bling at all) and the chrome is not a chrome as such but more of a silver gun metal. 

These are my favourite colours ATM.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

IMO that would be too much black , I'd stay silver 

IMO black wheels only suit cars that are of high performance and at least 19" anything else looks (dare I use the word) chavvy


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not that keen on Matt black on those wheels. May be better suited done in a graphite grey colour. But that's just my opinion, its personal preference and what you like.


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

My personal preference for a darker car would be a nice silver, I saw some star silver ones recently an they looked stunning (the vauxhall Star Silver) on a grey Ibiza.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Another vote for a brighter silver.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Honda silverstone metallic. Bright silver in the sunshine and like a darker silver when it's dull.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

How about matt anthacite/graphite grey?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm personally bored of black wheels now. It's more unique now having silver wheels lol!!

I'm gonna refurb my other alloys for the Escy but I think I'm gonna go back to silver. It's really hard finding options that haven't been done to death, 

But for a dark colour look at Rota's gun metal colour. Pretty nice. They do I slightly dark silver to. May be able to get a colour match for your wheels if you liked them . 

At the end of the day buddy you've got to like them no one else . 

Good luck with your dilemma lol


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Gunmetal :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

shadow chrome I think has more class than silver,thats what I would go for


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Black Magic Detail said:


> shadow chrome I think has more class than silver,thats what I would go for


There are some great options with shadow chrome as well, you can have it fade back into the wheel base or one whole colour, there are also variants on how light or dark the wheels can be, I'm getting my new alloys done in this next year


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Go for anthracite / Gunmetal, will look the latest oem appearance and not over the board, the car will lift and stand out with this colour


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

How about a stand out luminous colour?


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Black wheels look awful and are done to death. Get them powdercoated a 'shadowchrome'.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have gloss black wheels on octavia as the majority of all other octavia's at the time had silver wheels cause suppose the older generation had them and as it is an optional extra i thought why not make it more a 21 year olds car, 'Chavvy' as some one said above. So to me i only like to mods that maybe available from factory and otherwise discrete if you like OEM+, id go gloss black if any but i think id stay silver with your car, also they are a nightmare to keep looking glossy and un marked.

To show how chavvy iv made my car look ill show pictures (different colour to your car of course):

Old manny









Now with light smoked headlights rear windows lightly tinted and black wheels.










Not a brilliant picture first attempt at taking a picture at night using torch


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Black looks nice on that red skoda mate, on most red cars gloss black looks good,


----------



## Jabus1990 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeh I like the ideas of the gun metal grey is there any pics of this shadow crome? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Jabus1990 said:


> Yeh I like the ideas of the gun metal grey is there any pics of this shadow crome?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will always favour silver, but I do really like shadowchrome. I think the red Octavia above would look really good with this colour/finish. It's a powdercoated finish BTW, so pretty hard wearing.

The below are silly resolution, but will allow you to save and look at them at different maginifications.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

funkysi said:


> I will always favour silver, but I do really like shadowchrome. I think the red Octavia above would look really good with this colour/finish. It's a powdercoated finish BTW, so pretty hard wearing.
> 
> The below are silly resolution, but will allow you to save and look at them at different maginifications.


I did look at anthracite but wanted a colour i could get from factory.


----------

